# Louisiana Limits Fill the Freezer Part 5



## Captain Marty (Jul 14, 2006)

*Louisiana Limits Guide Service
Captain Marty Matocha
(713)703-1431 email: [email protected]
*

Captain Marty took a break from filling up freezers last week and took a vacation fishing in Canada. We fished for walleye, northern pike, lake trout and small mouth bass. What a great experience and a beautiful country.

But back to trout fishing at Sabine. Wind has been light and out of the SE and South for about a week. Trout fishing has been great at the jetties.

I have a few days available next week and it looks like the weather should hold. Making for some great trout fishing at the jetties. If you want to book a fishing trip, call or text me at the number above.

Let's go catching!!


----------

